# do you lock up your gear?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

if the ski area is known for equipment getting stolen. I personally don't use a lock. I usually put it where I can keep an eye over it.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup. I like to be able to eat lunch without worrying. A 5 dollar bike lock does just that.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

a 5 dollar lock that you can cut in half with scissors. Just bury your damn board in the snow and no one will steal it.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> a 5 dollar lock that you can cut in half with scissors. Just bury your damn board in the snow and no one will steal it.


Maybe, but at least I don't have to worry about people who aren't cutting locks.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> a 5 dollar lock that you can cut in half with scissors. Just bury your damn board in the snow and no one will steal it.


People don't do that, it attracts too much attention. Sure most board locks are shit and can be easily smashed but a thief isn't going to go for a board thats locked when there are dozens around it that aren't. Even if it's the shiniest board on the rack.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

mrjimyjohn said:


> just wondering if its worth the trouble


Yes...only takes second. Think of it as protecting your lift ticket, getting ripped off at lunch ruins a whole afternoon.

At the little mom amd pop hills around here, they just grab boards, throw them in a ditch or a bush or put them in another rack and come back for them later. Only takes a few steps/seconds. You probably haven't even got to the drink fridge by the time it's gone.

That's what a lock prevents.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Since I got my new boards I always lock them up. I have never known anyone who has had their shit stolen but I would be devastated if it happened to me.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

A little insurance is great peace of mind for me. I never had a board stolen and don't want it to happen. Usually weekdays with the locals I'm not too worried but if I'm inside having a few beers for lunch then it's definitely getting locked up regardless.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got a Buck Ferton and Contrabands. My set-up stands out more then a bit. You better believe I lock my stuff.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I will if the mountain has a check in. Otherwise I'll just assume that the mountain doesn't have a check in because there hasn't really been any incidents.


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

I had my first board stolen 4 hrs into my first day on it...you better believe I lock it up! All locks that are light enough to carry with you can probably be cut through, but why would they risk pulling out some wire cutters when they can just nab the boards next to yours. I think the only boards that are in danger even when locked are burton methods/vapors...maybe a cygnus? But I have never seen one in real life so...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I got myself a little lock. Never had a problem with stolen stuff, neither have my friends. I guess people in the alps are more honest or something. But - it happens. So I want any potential thief to go to the next board. Ain't noone running around with wire cutter at the top of the mountain. Puleese...


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had a board stolen before...it is an awful feeling. I always lock up now. Even though a lock may be easy to cut...it sends a message...that you are probably not only locking your board, but also keeping an eye on it from wherever you are...further discouragement to the punk-ass thieves who spoil the party.


----------



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont lock my board , but... I do keep it against the window im eating at when i go inside usually ( i bring my lunch so im not wandering around in the lodge ) If i see somebody go near it id be ready to pounce and teach the little punks a lesson. My board is always in my line of sight


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

sometimes i do sometimes i dont. when i dont i just make the sure the deck is facing inward.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a burton teather lock and what a massive POS that thing was! The thing would unlock sometimes but usually took multiple tries to get the damn combo to work. Eventually it decided not to work at all so I had to pry it open with a screwdriver. I just bought a thick cable bike lock with a key instead of combo, hopefully it works better.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Qball said:


> I had a burton teather lock and what a massive POS that thing was! The thing would unlock sometimes but usually took multiple tries to get the damn combo to work. Eventually it decided not to work at all so I had to pry it open with a screwdriver. I just bought a thick cable bike lock with a key instead of combo, hopefully it works better.


I have one of those POS Burton locks. Two weeks ago I accidentally reset the combo when I locked it before lunch and I spent a good 20 minutes working my way up numbers until I hit the right combo.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Pyrofeed said:


> I had my first board stolen 4 hrs into my first day on it...you better believe I lock it up! All locks that are light enough to carry with you can probably be cut through, but why would they risk pulling out some wire cutters when they can just nab the boards next to yours. I think the only boards that are in danger even when locked are burton methods/vapors...maybe a cygnus? But I have never seen one in real life so...


Last year I saw a vapor just laying on the ground....if I wasn't a better person I'd be riding it right now


----------



## justaname (Dec 29, 2010)

*Where do you leave locks*

I've got a lock, but its a gigantic, bulky bike lock... I can't just put it in my jacket or pants and spend the day riding with it without it being a pain. Do you guys just leave your lock attached to a pole for the day so you don't have to run inside and get it, or is that against the rules for most resorts?


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

justaname said:


> I've got a lock, but its a gigantic, bulky bike lock... I can't just put it in my jacket or pants and spend the day riding with it without it being a pain. Do you guys just leave your lock attached to a pole for the day so you don't have to run inside and get it, or is that against the rules for most resorts?


Thats what i do, when i get there I lock my board up and get all changed and stuff then go grab the board and re-lock the lock to the rack. I don't think they mind cause I think the same lock has been attached to the same rack every time I've been there this year and last.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't lock it up a lot, i have a lock. But if i'm going in for a second then i won't. But going in for food or something then i probably will.
You guys think that orange/white bindings would stand out at all?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Powder Keg said:


> I don't lock it up a lot, i have a lock. But if i'm going in for a second then i won't. But going in for food or something then i probably will.
> You guys think that orange/white bindings would stand out at all?


When I see the ski/board rack I see about a thousand different colors, so orange/white bindings would not draw my attention more than anything else next to it.

I still lock up my board because it's really easy to do so, and I'd feel dumb if someone stole my board and I hadn't at least tried to throw a lock on it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never locked my board, but usually the spots I eat at there is snow I can jam my board into near a window I can see out of.
But I agree a lock would give me piece of mind.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

freshy said:


> I have never locked my board, but usually the spots I eat at there is snow I can jam my board into near a window I can see out of.
> But I agree a lock would give me piece of mind.


I usually park right infront of the lodge, so just put it in the racks. Also the local hill won't let you close to the windows...cause its dangerous.
People suing ski areas, part 357892374 - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> People suing ski areas, part 357892374 - Teton Gravity Research Forums


Too bad that "victim" even got $355,000.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

The amount of effort you put to lock your board will require double the effort for thieves to steal it. Not any different from not locking your car or house... They can still steal it or break in, but why make it so easy?


----------



## lightningflik (Feb 28, 2008)

Both my friends boards have had theirs boards stolen and it's ruined their entire boarding experience. One of them had barely used his board, literally 2hrs he bought it, it was stolen. Totally sucks and I would hate the feeling.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it's fairly safe to summarize that using the $5-15 locks acts as a worthwhile deterrent. While it wouldn't be hard for someone to snap it apart with a decent pair of cutters, _most_ people aren't willing to take the risk of being spotted. 

Just a matter of how much risk you're willing to take. Had my deck stolen two years ago and can tell you that $10 investment I would have otherwise spent on an extra-small order of fries in the resort dining hall gives me some good peace of mind nowadays.

($300 deck + $200 binders) > $10 lock


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

bostonboarder said:


> Last year I saw a vapor just laying on the ground....if I wasn't a better person I'd be riding it right now


Some resorts leave stuff like that around as bait.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

hwa said:


> Some resorts leave stuff like that around as bait.


or that they are so rich that they don't care? free board for everyone!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I wanna setup my board to get stolen. Then beat the living fuck outta the piece of shit who takes it.Only prob with that is ill be the guy going to jail for assult. 

For the most park it's people who don't board, but know there expensive. It's not even funny how many people I've heard say things like "why not just steal one"


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

At my local hill I don't worry about it at all, we have our own rack in front of the patrol shack  have to be a complete moron to try and jack a board from there. When I go to larger resorts in Co. I always lock mine, I carry a cable bike lock and my ride isn't anything special so I feel pretty comfortable leaving it locked up for a half hour to hour that I'm eating and having a few beers.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

yusoweird said:


> or that they are so rich that they don't care? free board for everyone!


Thats more what I was thinking sadly...


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

^bump

Anyone know a good lock I can invest in? Seems to me that there would be better and stronger ones out there than the ones I see in older threads..

Thanks!


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

TheCity said:


> ^bump
> 
> Anyone know a good lock I can invest in? Seems to me that there would be better and stronger ones out there than the ones I see in older threads..
> 
> Thanks!


I'm using this lock from Dakine The cable is pretty thick so it wont be cut as easily as the flimsy Burton cable locks, and it packs down pretty small so can be carried pretty easily (though I always ride with a camelback so it lives there when it not securing my board). You could always get a bike lock too.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes I do... with a Safeman lock
Safeman retractable Cable Lock: BikeSax.com - LockItt.com

# 2' 5" (75cm) stainless steel security cable with 4mm diameter cable
# Versatile single or double loop cable locking capability
# Vinyl covered to protect from scratching
# 2 keys

Fits easily in my pocket or backpack when boarding.


----------



## YoBrian (Jan 24, 2011)

$5 lock or $50 dollar lock. If a thief sees that it's locked; 50% chance they'll move on to an unlocked board and swipe that one. unless your board is some super rad setup and you're taking a long dump...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends where I am. Small local hill, no. Larger resort, yes.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I usually carry a glock with me, way more efficient than a lock :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

init said:


> I usually carry a glock with me, way more efficient than a lock :thumbsup:


that's a great idea. shoot someone for stealing your snowboard.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I was joking. Where I'm from nobody locks their board, don't think I've heard of a board getting stolen at my local resorts either


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Havent done it before, but with my new setup I will.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> that's a great idea. shoot someone for stealing your snowboard.


until the gun goes off in your jacket when you are shredding lol


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I almost always bring it to the ski watch or somewhere I can see it. I don't have a lock, but I might invest in one for those places without a ski watch.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

I lock both my evo and my heritage up...I know some people are eyeing my shit out as I walk onto the mountain


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

cable locks are a joke though. it can be cut so fast no one will notice. that's if the thief really wants your board. bicycles get stolen downtown all the time, im surprised no one's making a living stealing boards.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> until the gun goes off in your jacket when you are shredding lol


i hate it when that happens. you're just cruising along and it just fires a bullet in to your stomach.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> i hate it when that happens. you're just cruising along and it just fires a bullet in to your stomach.


That's why you need to wear a kevlar vest while riding!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm riding a Lamar, no one is going to steal it.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

even if i use a cheap ride board, i still lock it up cause i can't afford replacing my board in the middle of a season.

besides, a fat steel cable with a fat master lock only costs a fraction of what my board costs. very wise investment.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Even though NS is fairly unknown in France, I will be locking my Proto up for sure.
That Dakine lock looks very dope!


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

No, because I don't have my own board, I rent=/ And I've never seen anyone lock their board..


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to, but stopped when I thought I looked stupid for locking mine when none of the others were. I also figured if I was at the top of the mountain, it was pretty safe. 

Now I lock mine again because I recently watched a d-bag get arrested for trying to steal a board at Keystone (base near the gondola).


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> That's why you need to wear a kevlar vest while riding!


good tip! probably i won;t have to take as many trips to the emergency room now.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I just carry my board with me into the cafe, I even sleep with it.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

never used to lock my board, but my darkstar was stolen at the beginning of the season (out of my car actually). was due for a replacement but i wasn't going to so another $1000 hurt pretty bad. the new board is awesome and it is locked every time i enter the lodge even for 2 minutes!


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Hell yes, I have a gear check pass and use it religiously. Not everyone hates Burton, and I'd hate to get my board stolen because I was too lazy to take three minutes to have it checked.

ETA: I've had enough people come up and ask, "Gee, is that a Vapor?" to know that it might bring a couple hundred bucks on Craigslist from some d-bag who steals it. Schweitzer implemented security because people are stealing boards up there, walking off with them, and selling them on Craig's for some extra dough. Would piss me off if my board got stolen, especially since they're hard to find in my size any more.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't lock it but I always try to use ski-check if it's available, if not, I'm anal about putting my board somewhere I can see it. Too many threads here & elsewhere and too many people I talk to have had their stuff heisted from the mountain. I don't want to be next.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I throw my shit in my car when I go to lunch...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I think I've answered the question of whether anyone will stop someone who is taking apart a locked snowboard.

No.

I know this because today my lock seized up (the kind you put in the end of the rack arm) and I couldn't unlock it to get my board out. So I took apart my binding and slipped the board out, and no one said shit. Mind you, ppl may have seen me trying to unlock the damthing and screaming at it, so either they figured it out or decided I'm too dangerous to confront


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

I just find the most expensize board around and put mine next to it.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 25, 2011)

I leave my Vapor unlocked but keep my eyes on it. I really don't stop for lunch all that ofter so it's never really a problem. After riding, it goes in the truck before beers in the village.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got my board and the first thing I got was a 4' master lock rope for it. My little hill is just a hole in the wall, but people steal stuff there all the time. All of the racks are right on their way to the parking lot, so folks pick up a boar and are at their car in less than a minute. You'll usually find your board at a pawn shop after that.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cavman said:


> Yes I do... with a Safeman lock
> Safeman retractable Cable Lock: BikeSax.com - LockItt.com
> 
> # 2' 5" (75cm) stainless steel security cable with 4mm diameter cable
> ...


how many snowboards do you think you can lock up per lock


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

czoid74 said:


> how many snowboards do you think you can lock up per lock


Why bump a nearly 3 year old thread?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Why bump a nearly 3 year old thread?


Going for his level 2 AANI cert. (American Assoc of Necromancer Instructors)


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Why bump a nearly 3 year old thread?


Lol. I guess I need to start paying attention to dates! Lol


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Why bump a nearly 3 year old thread?


I hope you're not the same guy who jumps in and says use the search function, there are tons of threads on this


----------



## BrokenMachine (Feb 25, 2014)

*yes*

buy the dankine cam lock best snowboard lock on market only way to steal board is with bolt cutters and know 1 will show up with them lol


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lamps said:


> I hope you're not the same guy who jumps in and says use the search function, there are tons of threads on this


I was that guy. But not no more...lesson learned boss


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

czoid74 said:


> how many snowboards do you think you can lock up per lock


Three or four with a cable lock. 2 with a ski key. 

A good trick I saw with a ski key if the board slots are full (and not with some dickheads ski poles, but with actual locked boards) is that you can lock the heel loop of your binding in a ski slot with the ski key.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ great idea with the Ski Key Lamps. Never thought of it and an easy way to keep your baby safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, I lock every time now. Avoid the lines at ski check (and charge). I don't care if it's not cool, or whatever, but I just dropped way too much on my Lib Tech TRS with Union Force Bindings to leave it there. Maybe if I had a cheaper board, but brand new no way.

It;s really piece of mind - If I lock it, I can wander around and not worry about it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope. 









Heard the first time of snowboard locks on this forum... :huh:
Anyone been in Alyeska recently and knows if it's necessary over there?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

My swiss friends laughed at me when I busted out the lock. Only my South African friend knew what I was doing. Too many days spent in Tahoe has left me paranoid. I don't lock here, but board is typically never out of site. And if anyone compliments my board or bindings I grab them by the neck and shout, "don't steal my shit!" 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

man, look at all that free stuff !


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Are all those areas places where someone can walk off with gear/not having to ride down?

I mean we only have one base area where someone could actually inconspicuously walk away with a piece of equipment. Everywhere else is only accessed by lifts and riding away with a board strapped on and one in hand would be the only way to do it or putting two boards on the down chair. Both would obviously raise some big questions.

Never happens here that I know of anyway.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jollybored said:


> Are all those areas places where someone can walk off with gear/not having to ride down?


No need to ride down. Infront of restaurants loads of boards/skis are stored unattended and ppl inside having lunch, out of sight.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

In Kitzbuhel I didn't lock up, but here in shitty Eastern Europe aka Czech Republic I do all the time. If I was back in Canada I guess it would depend on the resort. At my local hill back home I would for sure though.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a cheapo set up so I don't think anyone would bother. :laugh: Where I ride I would say 80% of the gear is not locked. Most of it is just leaning on a rock or something.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

a lot of the mountains i go to have the board checks, where you pay 5$ and they watch your board behind a counter, with a ticket to get it back, i normally use that, when its available.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Justman1020 said:


> a lot of the mountains i go to have the board checks, where you pay 5$ and they watch your board behind a counter, with a ticket to get it back, i normally use that, when its available.


Last time I did that, they knocked over a bunch of boards while retrieving mine! Granted, locked against a rail that could happen, however if locked tight enough then the lock will prevent it from falling over


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I lock my board AND stalk it. I catch someone trying to steal and he a dead man.


(Well not really, i'll prob just run after him and call security. A lil smack maybe)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't stop long enough to need that. I usually eat something on the chair and keep riding until mtg legs give up, then stuff everything in the car and hit the bar eventually..


----------



## Eddie Riggs (Feb 5, 2014)

I just bought a new Never Summer Cobra and Burton Cartel bindings, so you bet your ass that I lock my gear up.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I've had a customX stolen from Mt Sunapee NH. I was bullshit. I use a lock at most mountains.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I keep a lock at my local hill and just leave it there. If I don't feel like doing ski check, I lock it real quick. A few times this year it was frozen and I had to take a torch to it.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I always lock up my gear or use the board check. Some of my friends think it's silly, especially when I tip the board check attendant. But nothing ruins a day or season like jacked gear. 

For years was using an old bicycle style keyed lock chain, 24" long, 1cm wide/2mm thick links covered by flexible plastic tubing. I have 2 in the event I'm riding with a larger group. It's so old the plastic has stiffened and split, but it works.

Now I have a Ski Key and LOVE it! Super compact, lightweight, and convenient. As Lamps mentioned earlier, it can easily lock 2 boards per key.



neni said:


> Heard the first time of snowboard locks on this forum... :huh:
> Anyone been in Alyeska recently and knows if it's necessary over there?


Just get a Ski Key and forget about the worry. Alyeska is listed as a Location: Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks


----------



## lukelele1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I definitely lock my stuff. I didnt pay $550 for someone else to ride my board haha


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

my setup isn't very expensive and my cable lock is garbage. A hard pull would probaby pop it open. So I usually just click it around the rack without actually changing the combination. A theif would probably see it and just move on.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Just get a Ski Key and forget about the worry. Alyeska is listed as a Location: Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks


thanks for the hint. Haha, yes, I found 1 rack for SkiKey (for about 5 boards). 
Ppl store skis n boards unlocked and unattended here like at home


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got a seasonal locker at both resorts I have a season pass.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> thanks for the hint. Haha, yes, I found 1 rack for SkiKey (for about 5 boards).
> Ppl store skis n boards unlocked and unattended here like at home


Ah, probably why they only have one rack then :laugh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nah. 

I usually keep it on my feet most of the day. If I go to the lodge/bar I stick it in my hiding spots at each resort I go to. I'm not that worried about it.

I always bring my board in at night if I stay in a hotel though, fuckers will break into your car/truck/roof rack to steal your shit.

:thumbsdown:


----------

